# Авиация > Матчасть >  Отличия МиГ-21 ПФС, ПФМ, ПФВ

## Barbarian

Какие видимые отличия (про фонарь и киль я знаю) есть у ПФС и ПФМ, и есть ли отличия ПФМ и ПФВ?
еще буду благодарен за фото щели СПС (или ее не видно?).

----------

